# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Good fogger?

## MeTree

Hey guys. I was just browsing PETCO and found one of their foggers was on sale. I wasn't sure if this would make a good addition to my 30 gallon tinc setup, so I thought I'd ask. I mist it pretty regularly, but the humidity is still usually not above 90%. Just thought I'd ask.

Zoo Med Repti Fogger at PETCO

----------


## Martin

I can't comment about it being good or not for darts, but I can comment the fogger itself. I'm using the ReptiFogger to humidify my red eyed setup and it worka like a charm (and have been doing so over a year when I started the tank). 
A few good things about it:

You can easily tweak the output level 
with the built-in... tweaker?

Runs very quietly.

Holds a decent amount of water. But if you feel it's not enough, it's easy to modify the water container since the special caps fits on a standard bottle (either use a bigger bottle or create a custom container).

Comes with a decent lenght hose. If it's not long enough, it seems to be a standard issue size (I just bought a hose for a dishwasher and it worked like a charm as a extension).

If you hook it up with a timer, you never have to bother with it again, just refill the water when it's empty. And if you need to in the future, it's compatibale with hygrostats (zoomeds for example).

----------


## MeTree

Thank you for posting your experience with this product! I also really appreciate the tips.

Sounds like a reliable product. I may just end up purchasing it for the price. Thanks Martin!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Great! Thanks for the post and answers. I was just thinking about getting a fogger for mine also. We drove to NY today and I had to take my three frog tanks with me for that very reason. Me in the back seat with three frog tanks was quite humorous. 

Thanks again!

----------


## Shanny

I know I may be two weeks late on this post, but I made my own fogger and I absolutely love it. Just bought an ultrasonic humidifier from walgreens, a plastic adapter from hardware store, rubber tubing and aquarium silicone. Thing holds more water than repti fogger or zoomed, and humidifiers last forever so I assume it will last me a very long time. Plus it's pushes out cool fog so as to not burn amphibian friends  :Smile: 
Just thought I'd post if anyone was interested

----------


## Martin

Just want to point out that every fogger made for amphibians are creating the fog via ultrasound, and therefore are cool. Sounded a little bit like reptilefoggers creates hot fog, which is not the case. Humidifiers do not boil the water to make the fog.

----------

